# Bravo-HD launch date?



## -KEK- (Mar 31, 2003)

This article lists July 31 as the launch date for Bravo-HD.

http://www.cableworld.com/archive/cableworld/2003/06/23/cwd03062306.shtml


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I bet this is the launch date for Dish Networks New HD Package, which I am hearing is going to be Called "Americas Top HD"


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

well I wish they would get me my 921 so that I can subscribe to them for "opening day"


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Hmm, very interesting. America's Top HD.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Me too....I just bought this new TV, now I need the 921 and I'll definately subscribe to the America's Top HD.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Release the 921 and I sign up TOMORROW, Charlie!

(Any new news on the release date? Sorry, I don't mean to elicit groans or flames, but I haven't looked forward to a new piece of technology as much as this as far as I can remember.)


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I bet this is the launch date for Dish Networks New HD Package, which I am hearing is going to be Called "Americas Top HD"


Are you serious? Where are you hearing this? Hopefully ESPN HD is included. Any chance they will have this new hd package BEFORE the "superdish" is out?


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

On the retailer chat they were talking about having more to say in the July Tech chat and July retailer chat. They seem to be setting up for things to happen in Aug mid to late. They won't be able to take control of the Sat until testing is done. They did say the Sat should be in position by Aug 1st. Mid Aug would give them time to up-link and get things ready for the Superdish.

Aug will also be the start of the new promotions. That could be another reason for a big Aug. Again nothing is set in stone but things are looking like Aug. could be a good month.

Shawn


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes August is A good month.It's my birthday,and my 921 and the HD PAC would be a great birthday gift. 
:hurah:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

My wife has a due date of August 17th. I'd sure hate to miss the birth of my firstborn if HD launches at that time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Alright Cyclone. Glad to see another man with his priorities straight.

BTW, get some sleep NOW. You ain't gettin' any sleep after 8/17.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

How about AMERICA'S TOP VAPORWARE?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Eyedox, how can you call something the company has never announced vaporware. People need to get a grip. Dish has ANNOUNCED they will be carrying HDNet and HDNet movies this summer. Heck, the summer is just starting so I don't think they have missed this one. Undoubtably, DirectTV appears to be beating them to the punch in rolling out an HD package. More power to them! I'm pretty confident Dish will respond in an appropriate fashion. If we cannot wait, then we switch. I'll give them a little while to finalize their plan before making my decision.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

John's Sat said:


> Eyedox, how can you call something the company has never announced vaporware.


Oh yeah?

Then wheres the DishDVD? :rolling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Then wheres the DishDVD? :rolling:


Scott, you are right. DishDVD was vaporware. It was an announced product that never shipped. My point was Dish has not announced America's Top HD. Thus, it cannot be vaporware. It is just rumor and speculation.

The only current, pending HD Programming announcement by Dish is HDNet and HDNet Movies. Those two offerings were to be available Summer 2003. Summer starts 6/21/03 and runs through 9/20 or 21/03. Will this be vaporware? Only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

John's Sat said:


> Scott, you are right. DishDVD was vaporware. It was an announced product that never shipped. My point was Dish has not announced America's Top HD. Thus, it cannot be vaporware. It is just rumor and speculation.
> 
> The only current, pending HD Programming announcement by Dish is HDNet and HDNet Movies. Those two offerings were to be available Summer 2003. Summer starts 6/21/03 and runs through 9/20 or 21/03. Will this be vaporware? Only time will tell.


I guess I'm wrong. . . According to webopedia ...

vaporware 
A sarcastic term used to designate software and hardware products that have been announced and advertised but are not yet available.

I guess HDNet, HDNet Movies on Dish is technically vaporware. Then again, so is DirectTV's HD package. I still contend since America's Top HD cannot be vaporware as it has not been announced.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess my wife's baby is vaporware until she's born.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I guess my wife's baby is vaporware until she's born.


Your wifes baby is yours too I hope? !rolling


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I recently emailed Dish Network and asked about ESPN HD and Bravo HD, with no response about Bravo. It doesn't sound promising about ESPN HD, but they said with certainty that the new HD package WILL be on the Superdish, which will supposedly debut later this summer.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Bravo HD would be worth it only if Branagh goes back to the studio to remaster Henry V for it. I hope the film masters are still in good condition.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I guess my wife's baby is vaporware until she's born.


At least your wife has a reliable "release" date.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Plus I have been able to verify product development. That kid is kicking hard lately  Everything is on track.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Plus I have been able to verify product development. That kid is kicking hard lately  Everything is on track.


Of course, pricing IS still up in the air (pending any price discounts from your insurance compnay).

Just be careful of any bundling with your new bundle. I hear rented TVs and Phones are real profit centers at the "point of sale".


----------

